# The Creepshow.



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Heh-heh greetings kiddies, I havent seen this movie in a really long time. Like the Shining it is one of those shows that freaked the **** out of me when I was a kid. I was born in 76 and I would assume this movie came out in the early 80's. If I remember it had to be one of Kings first films, and he did star in one of the segments. I was just wondering how you all felt about this film and if anyone remembers it.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The "Creepshow" was a collection of five vignettes inspired by EC Comics. Steve and George Romero collaborated on this film. Steve does play intellectual farmer Jordy Verrill in one installment.

"Creepshow 2", made five years later, was just as good, or pretty close as I recall.

Look for "Creepshow 3" due out next year.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I saw 2 and only remember one of the chapters in it. and that one is the one where the kids are on the water raft and the balck sludge gets then. I will have to check that one out sometime. Did King write 2 also? I did not even know they were coming out with a 3, kinda surprises me.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

George Romero and Stephen King wrote part 2. The segments include a vengeful wooden Indian, a monstrous blob in a lake and a hitchhiker who wants revenge... and will not die!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

King wrote some of it, and so did George Romero. Both films were pretty good, but the crown jewel in my opinion as far as the segments go is _The Raft._ Good stuff, and unfortunate that other such King offerings can't be this well dictated to film.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

"Meteor ****!" I love Creepshow... kinda lukewarm to the second one. I'm saddened by the fact somebody is producing a thrid one.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I love Creepshow as well. It's in my DVD collection. In fact, I need to dig it out and watch it again. Maybe tonight.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah The Raft. taken from "the Skeleton Crew". That Story freaked the hell out of me. I swam alot as a kid. I would be swimming across the lake and suddenly the thought of that thing would creep up in my mind. It's becomes very hard to swim during a panic attack because your foot just touched seaweed and it's night time and you are alone and shore is a quarter mile away. I bet I would have gave an olympic swimmer a run for his money.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Both Creepshow and the sequel are classics, love em both.

~~Bill~~


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, I grew up on this stuff! My dad was an EC comics collector, so I read them all throughout my childhood. For that reason alone, I would've loved both Creepshow movies, but then you've got a yeti-creature in a box, a zombie who just wants his cake, an overly grateful hitchhiker, and acidic lake moss. Irresistible!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Some quotes......Leslie Nielson:"How long can you hold your breath?" Also,Ted Dansons greatest theatrical appearance!

Or, "Just tell him to call you "Billie"!"

Love that film!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Just got done watching it, by the way. And now, I want my cake!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

While you're at it, Doug, you really need to check out *Shaun of the Dead, Dawn of the Dead (2004), Re-Animator* and god so many others I have recommended over the years.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Just picked up my copy of Creepshow 1 lastnight for 4.99. I watched it today whilst making my witch. I stopped creating and just watched. the cockroach one always had me on my toes as a kid. As I watched the crate I laughed out loud cus I finally figured out where Zombie F got his writing for his crate. Great Job Zombie F!

Creepshow 3 has not yet come out. any ideas about it?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.creepshow3.com/

Doesnt seem to be a release date yet, but its supposed to be finished. Any other news?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Tom Savini did the make-up for 1 and 2. I love his work. Unfortunately they're not having him back for 3. :-(

Also, you may or may not know that Creepshow is being remade and is slated to come out 2008...again, no Savini...King...or Remaro...


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

What?? Remake Creepshow? Where do I picket?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well. you could try King- but I doubt he'd listen


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You know, it has almost become a moot point to get bent out of shape about remakes anymore. Eventually, everything is going to be remade. Hollywood hasn't gotten a clue that real fans don't want them, but as long as everyone throws down their hard earned cash for the damn things it's just going to be a hard fact we're all going to have to swallow. I hate it, believe me, I'm very vocal in my feelings about such treatments, but there's nothing anyone can do to derail that particular train.

*Creepshow* might not be too objectional to remake. Stephen King is rarely involved in options for his films. Romero isn't the greatest of directors around and Savini is good, but check out his protege Greg Nicotero's work. Get a good screenwriter, a director like say Eli Roth or Don Coscarelli and KNB-FX and I can see this sucker actually being done quite well.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess time will tell, my friend. :-S


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I watched Creepshow 2 when I was 12 or something and I really liked it and I agree about the Raft being a pretty good story. I've watched the first Creepshow recently but I didn't like that one. I would say it's slightly overrated.  

It seems like those horror anthologies were very popular in the 80s, beginning of the 90s because I remember watching lots of them back then.


----------

